
Show HN: CTRS – Notes on Category Theory in Rust - damienstanton
https://github.com/damienstanton/ctrs
======
damienstanton
The idea: Rust's documentation and doc-test system allows for a very literate
style of writing about code. I have decided to publicly document my
implementations of Bartosz Milewski's Category Theory for Programmers course
as a CI-tested Rust crate. Even lesson 1 has already improved my knowledge of
Rust's generics and trait bounding, so I am looking forward to see where this
takes me.

